# Textmarker-Datei öffnen...



## Struppigel (6. Juli 2006)

*Textmarker-Datei öffnen...*

Ich habe ein kleines Problem. Wir unterrichten in einer Grundschule die Kids in Informatik und bei der jetzigen haben sie kein Word, sondern Textmarker für W2k! Nun haben wir die Dateien von den Kids mitgenommen (um sie auszudrucken) und gar nicht bedacht, dass wir die ohne das Programm nicht öffnen können. Wir können in der Schule das Zeug nicht drucken. Was kann ich da machen? Im Internet finde ich kein entsprechendes Programm.


----------



## Burtchen (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Textmarker-Datei öffnen...*



			
				Struppigel am 06.07.2006 22:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe ein kleines Problem. Wir unterrichten in einer Grundschule die Kids in Informatik und bei der jetzigen haben sie kein Word, sondern Textmarker für W2k! Nun haben wir die Dateien von den Kids mitgenommen (um sie auszudrucken) und gar nicht bedacht, dass wir die ohne das Programm nicht öffnen können. Wir können in der Schule das Zeug nicht drucken. Was kann ich da machen? Im Internet finde ich kein entsprechendes Programm.



Meine Recherche nach "externen" Konvertierungstools oder Plug-Ins war ebenfalls erfolglos - ich würde dir empfehlen, bei der Softmaker-Webseite eine Trial davon runterzuladen und zu hoffen, dass die Drucken oder Abspeichern/Konvertieren kann...


----------



## ShadowWareZ (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Textmarker-Datei öffnen...*



			
				Struppigel am 06.07.2006 22:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe ein kleines Problem. Wir unterrichten in einer Grundschule die Kids in Informatik und bei der jetzigen haben sie kein Word, sondern Textmarker für W2k! Nun haben wir die Dateien von den Kids mitgenommen (um sie auszudrucken) und gar nicht bedacht, dass wir die ohne das Programm nicht öffnen können. Wir können in der Schule das Zeug nicht drucken. Was kann ich da machen? Im Internet finde ich kein entsprechendes Programm.


Aber mit dem Textmaker kann man doch auch im Word97-Format speichern soweit ich weiß. Oder bin ich da einem Trugschluss zum Opfer gefallen?


----------



## Burtchen (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Textmarker-Datei öffnen...*



			
				ShadowWareZ am 07.07.2006 08:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Struppigel am 06.07.2006 22:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jepp... Word, RTF, alles kein Problem, aber wenn ich das richtig sehe, haben sie halt die Textmarker-Dateien als solche mit nach Hause genommen


----------



## ShadowWareZ (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Textmarker-Datei öffnen...*



			
				Burtchen am 07.07.2006 08:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Jepp... Word, RTF, alles kein Problem, aber wenn ich das richtig sehe, haben sie halt die Textmarker-Dateien als solche mit nach Hause genommen


Mhh, und jetzt mal von der primitivsten Lösung ausgehend. Warum nich nochmal zurück in die Schule und nach Unterrichtsende konvertieren? Ich meine, klar, is etwas Arbeit, aber die hätteste zu Hause auch!


----------



## Eol_Ruin (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Textmarker-Datei öffnen...*

Meinst du nicht TEXTMAKER stat Textmarker?

Wenn ja, dann kannst du hier:
http://www.softmaker.de/textmake.htm
eine Demo-Version des neuesten Textmaker herunterladen.
Mit dem kannst dann die Textmaker-Dateien laden und als WORD-Datei exportieren.


----------



## Struppigel (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Textmarker-Datei öffnen...*

Ich danke euch. 
Das Problem mit den tmd-Dateien konnten wir mittlerweile lösen. Bin auch schon auf die Idee mit der Beta-Version gekommen, um da alles zu konvertieren.
In die Schule können wir schlecht - wir müssen die Daten Montag vollständig haben und heute hatte ich weiß Gott keine Zeit.
Ich glaube, bei der alten Version konnte man nicht in doc konvertieren. Aber ist auch egal. Ich hab die Dinger nicht gespeichert, sondern die Pädagogik-Studentinnen und die haben leider die Bilder auch noch als BAK gespeichert, obwohl sie das genausogut als bmp hätten machen können. Zu BAK finde ich nun leider überhaupt nichts.
Trotzdem Danke für Eure Hilfe.


----------

